# SS Venture



## Ssendam (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi all!

I wonder if any of you would be kind enough to help with a couple of questions ...

In the King Kong movie there is a cargo ship called the SS Venture. 

Pics, for reference.

http://www.theonering.net/scrapbook/group/1766/

- What type of cargo ship is this nd when would she have been built?
- Does any one have any deck planse for a vessel of this size?

Whenever I look for plans of these ships, or the bigger 4 cargo hold types, I can never find deck plans that show all the rooms and what they are for.

Stay Frosty

Ssendam


----------

